# New iwrestledabearonce video!!!!!!!!



## jymellis (Jun 14, 2010)

this video will make you bleed from your anus!!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 14, 2010)

what the fuck am i watching?


----------



## splinter8451 (Jun 14, 2010)

Well that is a fun video. Nice 90's vibe to it 

This is the best song I have heard from them since Tastes Like Kevin Bacon.


----------



## YellowMustard (Jun 14, 2010)

Garbage.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 14, 2010)

Fucking mad band XD Not my fave song I've heard from them, but pretty brutal nonetheless.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 14, 2010)

Love this band


----------



## liamh (Jun 14, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Love this band


 Same


----------



## YellowMustard (Jun 14, 2010)

Wait wait wait...was that the principal from saved by the bell???? I think it was!!


----------



## SD83 (Jun 14, 2010)

Funny video. And as always, I like some parts of the song a lot... and hate others


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 14, 2010)

first time i've heard them, not my cup of tea, but thanks anyway


----------



## jymellis (Jun 15, 2010)

im wondering if they are ever gonna release the "danger in the manger" video?


----------



## BenInKY (Jun 15, 2010)

Trying too hard to be cool, and the puke at the end was unnecessary. Also, that guy didn't look like Belding to me, but I could be wrong.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jun 15, 2010)

BenInKY said:


> Trying too hard to be cool, and the puke at the end was unnecessary. Also, that guy didn't look like Belding to me, but I could be wrong.



Seems like they are trying hard to be NOT cool to me  

Unless you're insinuating that by trying hard to not look cool they are actually really trying to be cool


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Jun 15, 2010)

It def was Belding. This isn't my faovrite track from the record def "the cats pajamas". I like their dissonant licks a lot. Super fun live band....every now and again i'll throw in their cd...i enjoy em.


----------



## BenInKY (Jun 15, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> Seems like they are trying hard to be NOT cool to me
> 
> Unless you're insinuating that by trying hard to not look cool they are actually really trying to be cool



If high school is more than 2 years behind you, and you film a "high school" video you're kind of trying to be cool to a demographic that you shouldn't really care about anymore... 

I have a friend that has a bunch of tattoos and is all about IWABO, Miss May I, etc., then hates death metal because the musicians are "too old"... I'm like, WTF. He's 22 I think. Those tattoos are not good for any as yet undiscovered career ambitions either... 

Also, the singer is fat. Yes, I'm shallow.



Ricky_Gallows said:


> It def was Belding.



Then Belding got fat too!


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Jun 15, 2010)

haha krista was skinnier. But i get it...and belding got HUGE. i like them mostly for their charisma and live show. an it is a little redic that people choose bands based on their image...


----------



## Demiurge (Jun 16, 2010)

This band is the musical equivalent of Napolean Dynamite: the whole trying-too-hard-to-look-uncool-as-a-way-to-be-cool aesthetic is identical, and while the body of work is enjoyable, I'd probably want to punch each and every person involved in the god-damned face if I met them (movie and band).


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 18, 2010)

Can't say I like this bands image OR sound. I'm sick of these joke metal bands that just try to be funny by adding "random" samples and things into their songs. It's not funny.

I deem them false.


----------



## Isan (Jun 18, 2010)

and they sound like ass live ...... fucking made my ears bleed .. after Animals as leaders made me jizz in my pants


----------



## natspotats (Jun 18, 2010)

i dont like this band that much, or at all to be honest, but they get props for having a video that made me lol


----------



## Randy (Jun 18, 2010)

The puking sequence was pretty awesome.


----------



## Matti_Ice (Jun 19, 2010)

Demiurge said:


> This band is the musical equivalent of Napolean Dynamite: the whole trying-too-hard-to-look-uncool-as-a-way-to-be-cool aesthetic is identical, and while the body of work is enjoyable, I'd probably want to punch each and every person involved in the god-damned face if I met them (movie and band).


 

haha that was the best review ever man! I dropped a deuce!!


----------



## Variant (Jun 22, 2010)

Demiurge said:


> This band is the musical equivalent of Napolean Dynamite: the whole trying-too-hard-to-look-uncool-as-a-way-to-be-cool aesthetic is identical, and while the body of work is enjoyable, I'd probably want to punch each and every person involved in the god-damned face if I met them (movie and band).



This x 1000.  Also, every time a subdrop goes off with the ridiculous limiter setting, I picture the baby Jesus with a cryshield haircut and neon pink '80's shades cutting himself. 




> I have a friend that has a bunch of tattoos and is all about IWABO, Miss May I, etc., then hates death metal because the musicians are "too old"... I'm like, WTF. He's 22 I think. Those tattoos are not good for any as yet undiscovered career ambitions either...



 Hey, dude, you *have* to respect his opinions, and by "respect his opinions", I mean administer a different "new" band like Obscura, and punch the fag in his guyliner.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 22, 2010)

Not my thing really, the girl can scream pretty good, and I've kind of resisted swearing off iwrestled since hearing some older things I hated, but now, ehh. More or less the same, the production on when she is whispering annoys the hell out of me, I can't hear her, it's like they really are live.


----------



## IDLE (Jun 22, 2010)

That is terrible, seriously WTF?


----------



## ScottyB724 (Jun 22, 2010)

please... make it stop. 
More like bleed from your ears


----------



## Riffer (Jun 22, 2010)

fuck this band.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jun 22, 2010)

YellowMustard said:


> Garbage.





IDLE said:


> That is terrible, seriously WTF?





Riffer said:


> fuck this band.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jun 22, 2010)

That's the best/worse thing I have ever seen.


----------



## BenInKY (Jun 23, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


>



Probably because they wasted time watching it...


----------



## Defsan (Jun 23, 2010)

Demiurge said:


> This band is the musical equivalent of Napolean Dynamite: the whole trying-too-hard-to-look-uncool-as-a-way-to-be-cool aesthetic is identical, and while the body of work is enjoyable, I'd probably want to punch each and every person involved in the god-damned face if I met them (movie and band).


This, minus the enjoyable body of work. A bit of humor is okay, but how they portray themselves, and their "Metal Just Got Gay" and "Gay Metal" slogans are ridiculous. Plus they're not really good. They have a chick, though; and every metal nerd will comment saying she's their goddess and she's incredibly hot and they want to marry her.


----------

